
Short film of Comet 67P made from 400k Rosetta images - mpweiher
https://blog.longnow.org/02019/09/12/short-film-of-comet-67p-made-from-400000-rosetta-images-is-released/
======
GaryNumanVevo
Direct link to video.
[https://vimeo.com/347565673](https://vimeo.com/347565673) The post appears to
be blogspam.

